# *.msg Dateien nach importieren Outlook (Pro)



## BWilhelm (28. Februar 2006)

Ich versuche mit VBA, meine gespeicherten *.msg-Dateien, in die Posteingang zu importieren.

Das hat aber den unschönen Nebeneffekt das diese Mails beim öffnen im Outlook mit einen Schreibcursor und veränderbar sind, wie kann ich das umgehen. 

Die Mail neu an mich / oder nutzer zusenden selbst zuversenden finde ich uneffizent. Anschließend noch der Code wie es funktioniert:


```
Dim mail_Item As Outlook.MailItem
Dim mail_Folder As Outlook.MAPIFolder
Dim item As Object
' hole mir Posteingang
mail_Folder = GetNamespace("MAPI").GetDefaultFolde(olFolderInbox)
' erstelle ein Outlook-Klasse aus einer Datein
item = app.CreateItemFromTemplate("C:\test.msg")
'  wenn item vom type MailItemisr
If TypeOf item Is MailItem Then
  ' dann ...
  ' Setze als MailItem
  mail_Item = CType(item, MailItem)
  ' Setze als ungelesen um es hervor zuheben
  mail_Item.UnRead = True
  ' Mail wird in den Pasteingang verschoben
  mail_Item.Move (mail_Folder)
End If
```


----------

